# ارجو من الاخوه الكرام المساعده وخصوصا الاخ طارق بلال ربط درايفر مع ستبر



## الزير911 (28 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو لو تكرمت اخ طارق ان توضح كيف يمكن وصل الدرايفر dq2722m وربطها مع nema 42 و التوصيل مع النتر فيس وكيف يمكن وضع الامبير المناسب والسرعه المناسبه والف شكر لك من كل قلبي


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (29 نوفمبر 2012)

من فضلك ضع رقم الموديل الموجود على المحرك هنا حتى اعلم مواصفاته هناك رقم موديل غير التسميه العامة وهذا الرقم يختلف من شركة لشركة من مصنعي المحركات الاسم الذي وضعته الذي هو Nema42 هذا يعبر عن مقاسات وحجم الموتور فقط


----------



## الزير911 (29 نوفمبر 2012)

free ship to US CA EU RU 3Axis Nema 42 Stepper Motor 4200oz CNC Control,220V,8A | eBay

هذا الموقع شريت منه ستبر والدرايفات


----------



## الزير911 (29 نوفمبر 2012)

Stepper Motor Driver DQ2722M:Stepper Motor Driver DQ2722M wholesaler


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (30 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخي سأوضح لك كل شيء قريبا جدا ان شاء الله 

من فضلك انتظرني قليلا


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (30 نوفمبر 2012)

أخي قم بتوصيل السلك الأحمر من المحرك إلى الطرف رقم 4 المكتوب عليه a+

والسلك الأبيض إلى طرف رقم 3 المكتوب عليه a-

السلك الأصفر إلى رقم 2 b+

السلك الأخضر إلى رقم 1 b-

بذلك تكون وصلت المحرك إلى الدرايفر

أرجو أن تنتبه أخي لأن الشركة التي اشتريت منها يبدوا انهم غير دقيقين في معلوماتهم فهناك صورة للدرايفر عليها الوصلات تبدا من 1 الى 4 تخص المحرك ثم 5 ارضي ثم 6 و7 يخص التغذيه بالتيار العام من 110الى 220 فولت

وفي الكتالوج العكس حيث طرف 1 و2 يخص التيار العام ثم 3 ارضي ثم من 4 الى 7 يخص المحرك

يمكنك تصوير الدرايفر الذي عندك ورفع صورته هنا لاراه على حقيقته إن كان هناك اختلاف


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (30 نوفمبر 2012)

انظر هذه الصورة

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=85747&d=1354297468


----------



## اختصاصي تكييف (30 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
أستاذ طـــارق أريد أن أسألك عن ال -dir و الdir+ وأيضا step - و الstep +, أنــا أعرف أنه يوجد سلكين يتحكمان بال step و direction وليس أربعــة?
أرجو توضيح منك؟
كم تعتقد أن الباور لازم يكون للمحركات ؟
شكرا لك


----------



## الزير911 (30 نوفمبر 2012)

قمت بمراسلة الشركه وقالو لي انه نفس هذا الدرايف


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (1 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بما أن الصورة التي ارفقتها هي صورة الدرافر فالإجابة التي جاوبتك بها هي الصحيحه وهي مرة أخرى

أخي قم بتوصيل السلك الأحمر من المحرك إلى الطرف رقم 4 المكتوب عليه a+

والسلك الأبيض إلى طرف رقم 3 المكتوب عليه a-

السلك الأصفر إلى رقم 2 b+

السلك الأخضر إلى رقم 1 b-​


----------



## الزير911 (1 ديسمبر 2012)

الف شكر لك اخ طارق 

بالنسبه للسرعه وللتحكم بالتيار ماذا افعل ؟ وماهو طرف الاينيبل في الدرايف وهل يمكن اعطاء الانترفيس من بور الكمبيوتر 5 فولت الف شكر


----------



## IRAQ1 (6 ديسمبر 2013)

اخي العزيز السرعة يتحكم بها البرنامج وضبط الميكرو ستيب من المفاتيح 
والامبير هو 6 امبير


----------



## h_s0404 (7 ديسمبر 2013)

كلام الاخ طارق صحيح
اما بالنسبة لسؤالك على -dir و الdir+ وأيضا step - و الstep + لابد من توصيل ارضى الانترفيس الى الدرايفريعنى (سالب) و (موجب) والا الدرايفر لا يشعر بالاشارة اطلاقا


----------

